# Cricket Bats



## cricketfan (18 Dec 2008)

Hi ,
Im looking to try and make a cricket bat. 

Is this tool any good for some of it? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-13870-Sp ... 566&sr=1-3 

What kind of plane do i need? 

Cheers!


----------



## wizer (18 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":1cj3pi3y said:


> Hi ,
> Im looking to try and make a cricket bat.
> 
> Is this tool any good for some of it?
> ...



Welcome Cricketfan. Your link got caught in the spam trap. It'll go away after a few posts.

Cricket Bats are made from Willow IIRC?

That spokeshave is not a very good one (don't get me started on Draper). A good spokeshave is a lovely thing, but not essential for a cricket bat. Let's start by finding out what tools you allready have? What space you have to work in, budget and ultimately why you want to make it.


----------



## bjm (18 Dec 2008)

If you're intending to make a cricket bat don't forget that the willow is compressed in order to make it dense enough to use. Gray-Nicolls compress their blanks to 2000 psi.

Brian


----------



## cricketfan (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks guys... Yes cricket bats are made out of willow. English and Kashmir for the cheaper bats. I plan to make my bat out of english. 

I will buy a pre pressed cleft with a handle already inserted.

I already have a plane and just need a drawknife now i guess and a convex travisher in order to add a concave shape onto the back of the bat. 
I have heard a lot about clifton travishers but not sure I want to spend £50 on one!


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":h3ncjsvr said:


> I have heard a lot about clifton travishers but not sure I want to spend £50 on one!



you get what you pay for.

Technically you could do all the work with sand paper. But obviously it'd take much longer. I wouldn't bother with cheap spokeshaves. Drawknives, look around your local car boot.


----------



## MikeG. (19 Dec 2008)

I know a bit about these things!!

The draw knife is the principal weapon for shaping, and you don't need a travisher.........a simple bone will do, or animal horn. (It used to be called "boning"). Don't forget to do the edges.

I used to adjust team-mates bats using a plane.............Salim Malik would need a bat adjusting most weeks!! I used to shape the handle for him too, with a spokeshave. Re-gluing the string required a pair of wooden brackets with protruding nails to act as an unpowered lathe.

Phil Edmonds played against us once using a bat which was essentially just a handled stave..........unshaped, unfinished. It weighed about 3lbs, and once he got the swing organised it put the ball into orbit.......and yes, he won his bet!!

Who is selling you a handled stave? If I was doing what you are proposing, I would cut the handle in myself. I remember a story Duncan Fearnley told me about one of his bats that was returned after a few months because the handle was coming loose. When they examined it, it turned out that it had been dry fitted (ie no glue)!!! The guy had used it for week after week before the tight fit started to work loose........

Have fun.........I look forward to the photos!!

Mike


----------



## cricketfan (19 Dec 2008)

I run a cricket forum so have quite a few contacts and one of the custom bat makers on there is supplying me, his bats are quality so no doubt the cleft wont be dodgy! 

It is a horses shin bone that is used to bone a cricket bat by most batmakers btw


----------



## MikeG. (19 Dec 2008)

Still worth picking the cleft yourself....

Which independent bat maker? There can't be too many left..... I know that a lot of fellow pro's used to use Hunts County bats re-stickered. 

Which forum do you run?

Mike


----------



## cricketfan (19 Dec 2008)

Cor you ask a lot of questions  
There are loads of batmakers left mate. 
Heres a list i did
UK

ABC Cricket
CE Bats
Crown Sports
Chase Sport
Fusion Sports
Hawk Cricket
Hell4Leather Cricket
Millichamp & Hall
Nixon Cricket
Redback Cricket
Salix
San Andreas Fault Bats
Solitaire Cricket
Warsop Stebbing

Aus

Fisher Bats
KR Bats
Screaming Cat

NZ

Governor
Laver & Wood
MG2

Im admin on www.custombats.co.uk


----------



## cricketfan (19 Dec 2008)

Holy dung this isnt you is it!
http://www.cricket-online.com/player.ph ... r_id=10662

If so thats amazing  Decent player 8)


----------



## MikeG. (19 Dec 2008)

Yep...thats me......
........and I'll be b------ if Franklin Stephenson dismissed me most!!! Actually, what probably dismissed me most was being run out by Nasser or Salim!


............and most of those aren't proper bat makers, surely?!!! San Andreas Fault bats.........??????

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (20 Dec 2008)

anyone want a draw knife i have one to sell or swap is in excellent conditon made by my great grandfather, (blacksmith and farmer), sorry to say i have no use for it

let me know

cheers


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":1fz7xn5c said:


> Holy **** this isnt you is it!
> http://www.cricket-online.com/player.ph ... r_id=10662
> 
> If so thats amazing  Decent player 8)



:lol: :lol: :lol: I wondered when you would realizise who
Mike is. :lol:


----------



## Smudger (20 Dec 2008)

We used to have a bat maker locally called Maurice Odd, I believe. Does that ring any bells? Or bails?





I'll get my coat...

(Best ever innings: c&b for 10...)


----------



## MIGNAL (20 Dec 2008)

I wouldn't say I was a huge cricket fan, probably passing interest may correctly describe it. The name Mike Garnham does sound familiar, probably because I watched a lot of cricket on TV. I see you were born in S.Africa, the perfect qualification for an England Batsman or Bowler!


----------



## cricketfan (20 Dec 2008)

Yeah they all custom make bats with their own hands  

Visit my forum and ask the question if you dont believe me...infact visit my forum anyway,im sure theres a lot of knowledge you have to share!


----------



## MikeG. (20 Dec 2008)

MIGNAL":10e2iwoa said:


> I see you were born in S.Africa, the perfect qualification for an England Batsman or Bowler!



Born of English parents (London & Stoke).........and left S.A. when I was 3.....(oh, and I was a 'keeper/ batsman)

But I do agree with your sentiment!!! The one that niggles me the most is the All Black rugby team with all the best players from all of the Pacific in their team.

Mike


----------



## MikeG. (20 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":cg7xsrv5 said:


> Visit my forum and ask the question if you dont believe me...infact visit my forum anyway,im sure theres a lot of knowledge you have to share!



Oh I believe you.......I'm just surprised!

I can't get involved in another forum......they're too damn addictive, and there are only so many hours I can stare at these hateful machines!!! I did visit briefly though.....looks a great little site, well done!!

Mike


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":lnz1hivh said:


> Holy **** this isnt you is it!
> http://www.cricket-online.com/player.ph ... r_id=10662
> 
> If so thats amazing  Decent player 8)




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry.. Ad to laff! 

ccasion5:


----------



## ciscoeuk (20 Dec 2008)

heres a pic its est date around 1900 

my gg farther died in 1974


----------



## Doug B (20 Dec 2008)

ciscoeuk":2w507e9x said:


> my gg farther died in 1974


Not a chap i`d like to have stud behind :lol:
Sorry i`ll get my coat!!!!!


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

James B":3hkxecw7 said:


> ciscoeuk":3hkxecw7 said:
> 
> 
> > my gg farther died in 1974
> ...



Whats that old saying about "The blind leading the blind" I am sensing one of the old spelling and grammar threads stating soon :lol: 
Farther = a greater distance away
Farter = a person suffering with flatulence
Father = daddy 
Guessing learning German probably would have had you in hysterics.
Stud or stood ? Or is that a dialect thing

Edit. Perhaps your stud refers to the g-g highly illegal I believe

Regards Tom


----------



## MikeG. (20 Dec 2008)

Tommo the sawdust maker":3g70y3yk said:


> I am sensing one of the old spelling and grammar threads *stating* soon :lol:Tom


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":2j43ujl2 said:


> Tommo the sawdust maker":2j43ujl2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sensing one of the old spelling and grammar threads *stating* soon :lol:Tom



Never said I was perfect  :lol: Thanks for "Stating the obvious"

Regards Tom


----------



## Benchwayze (20 Dec 2008)

Mein Grossvater war auch ein Tischler!

Johann


----------



## ciscoeuk (20 Dec 2008)

ass wipe 


i am dyslexic? not funny :twisted:    :x :x


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

ciscoeuk":1xz1z3j0 said:


> ass wipe
> 
> 
> i am dyslexic? not funny :twisted:    :x :x



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now thats funny

Regards Tom


----------



## MikeG. (20 Dec 2008)

Fellas,

this is getting a bit silly, and a very long way off topic. Before the moderators get involved, why don't we agree to let this rest and move on. 

Ciscoeuk does have dislexia, as discussed in an excellent thread a week or two back. Perhaps we should all go back and have a look at that one again to see how well discussions can be handled.......?

In the meantime, this thread was about cricket bats.

Mike


----------



## ciscoeuk (20 Dec 2008)

sorry chaps 

i do have a sense of humbour but not about my typeing ans spelling 

anyway 

cricket bats, - made 1 20 years age as we took down a 30' willow tree, in our old garden, and made several things from it

nice bat, but its spilt after i stood it next a radiator for a week to dry the varnish, was not happy, as it was going to be a gift for a family member who played with a local club


----------



## motownmartin (20 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":pv0gc8pk said:


> Fellas,
> 
> this is getting a bit silly, and a very long way off topic. Before the moderators get involved, why don't we agree to let this rest and move on.
> 
> ...


Tommo is a bit Batty though :lol: 

Mike, was it you that came out of retirement back to Grace Road or was it Paul Nixon, it was one of the Leicestershire wicket keepers who dabbled a little with making cricket bats, wasn't it :?


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

Mike Garnham":9t0qssr6 said:


> Fellas,
> 
> this is getting a bit silly, and a very long way off topic. Before the moderators get involved, why don't we agree to let this rest and move on.
> 
> ...



I don't doubt he does Mike but he appears to be questioning it himself.
At the end of the day its a condition not a badge to be flouted whenever his condition causes him to misunderstand what is written.
I promise if ever you write something and I don't get it I will under no circumstance call you an "ass wipe"

Regards Tom


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

Tommo is a bit Batty though :lol:

How so Martin? Please enlighten me no figs or horses hooves though :roll: 

Regards Tom


----------



## motownmartin (20 Dec 2008)

There you go, no need to say anymore, just dangle the carrot :lol:


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

motownmartin":dce2iahz said:


> There you go, no need to say anymore, just dangle the carrot :lol:



Sorry Martin I don't understand your humour :roll: 
You called me " Batty" thats a euphemism for mentally deranged
I was only having a chat and you come at me with that one.

Deeply distressed Tom


----------



## cricketfan (20 Dec 2008)

Get outa my topic lads :wink:


----------



## motownmartin (20 Dec 2008)

Tommo the sawdust maker":u7nomxa2 said:


> motownmartin":u7nomxa2 said:
> 
> 
> > There you go, no need to say anymore, just dangle the carrot :lol:
> ...


Batty was a reference to the thread which is about cricket bats, also your reply (my apologies for causing you distress) which was about someones spelling mistake, which seemed to be a little off course (deranged). perhaps you misunderstood what was written :wink: 

Like yourself I have a dry sense of humour at times. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2008)

Martin, 
my reply was picking up on someones spelling mistake being _read_ wrongly ciscoeuk wrote *"g g farther"* which seems to have gotten misread as *"g g farter"* by the following poster who didn't fancy being *"stud"* behind him.
As a long term member you will be aware that a lack of punctuation and prevalence of spelling mistakes invariably leads to a "Proper use of the Queens English" type threads. 
Mike picked me up on my spelling mistake, I didn't sook about it.
Is my sense of humour really so bad because I find ciscoeuk's statement:
and I quote " i am dyslexic? not funny" amusing I guess if nothing else it does prove his point.

Regards Tom (who really didn't set out to offend anyone)


----------



## Tom K (21 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":3jityrpi said:


> Get outa my topic lads :wink:



This is how it works you start a conversation 
and some pedantic old git takes it off course. (homer) 
Don't worry when it gets too far off track you 
can always start a new one for nowt. :idea: 

Regards Tom


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Dec 2008)

ciscoeuk":yvct88g2 said:


> ass wipe
> 
> 
> i am dyslexic? not funny :twisted:    :x :x



That vulgar remark followed my post. 
Was it directed at me?

If it was here's a link. http://translation2.paralink.com/
:?

Cut and paste my German phrase and find out what I said. Nothing whatever to do with dyslexia. I was trying to illustrate that the German for Father is Varter not Farter!


----------



## ciscoeuk (21 Dec 2008)

sorry all i have reread all the post on this point i miss read most of them 

now i undterstand what was wriiten

i should have said nothing and kept me mouth shut

"ass wipe" comment aimed at the person who first too the pi*s

i just don't find ti funny to put somoe down who find spelling and typing, hard at the best of times, its not funny and its not right!!!!!!!!!!!

like i said i have GSOH on all things but this, 

now everyones had a dig, let it go, please


----------



## wizer (21 Dec 2008)

Cisco what web browser do you use? Most have inbuilt spelling checkers these days. I use the firefox one. It underlines the mis spelled words. Just an observation, but it seems that some of the problem is not spelling but typing. Perhaps slow down and think about what you are typing and re-read what you have produced. I know you can't help with the dyslexia, but a well written reply makes it easier to get your point across and therefore get a better reply. No one is trying to insult you, but it can be frustrating trying to decode a post that doesn't make sense. 

Something to think about. Have a look herefor assurance that your not alone.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Dec 2008)

Have fun this week folks, enjoy the food and the sweeties...

and remember... 

Wine and woodworking don't mix! 

Happy Christmas and a Good New Year .
:ho2 .


----------



## Doug B (21 Dec 2008)

Ciscouk, sorry to have caused offence. It wasn`t in any way meant to take the P**s out of your dyslexia, as until now i was unaware you suffered from it.
The gg farther sounded to me, at first reading to be relating to a horse, & so lead to the use of the word stud, in my now obviously crass reply.
Humour is a personal thing & not something that always comes across as it was meant to sound, in the written word.
Sorry.
James B.


----------



## cricketfan (22 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":1a2kr9h4 said:


> ciscoeuk":1a2kr9h4 said:
> 
> 
> > ass wipe
> ...



Sorry to nit pick but your both wrong... Father in German is Vater


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2008)

Nisse-Auswahl alles wünschen Sie. Wir alle machen Fehler.

It seems the German Vater has no direct translation to English, so vater is vater. But the translation program could be wrong of course. 

Now, have a good Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Mr Ed (22 Dec 2008)

This problem happens from time to time on the forum and is something I have ended up on the wrong side of myself.

The problem is that 9 times out of 10 the humour of a typo or spelling mistake is enjoyed by all when it becomes part of the thread, but when the poster has dyslexia the error is understandably not that funny to them. The thing is, no-one else contributing knows that the individual is dyslexic so its a little unfair to beat them over the head with it after the event.

It would be a shame if we never made any jokes in our posts for fear of offending other peoples conditions that we don't yet know about. Clearly there are many things that are obviously offensive to others and it is very rare for this forum to descend to that level, but I think jokes that are plays on words, spelling errors or typos are fairly innocent personally.

At least everyone seems to have kissed and made up in this thread.  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2008)

There's the rub. Almost every joke in the 'English Joke Book' makes fun of someone's status or unfortunate condition. Of course it's out of date and what was okay 40 years ago is 'under-the-arm' today. 

My problem is the little old grey cells aren't what they were and I make typos.. 'Thays' my excuse and I am sticking to it.  
 \/ 

Happy Holidays. :ho2


----------



## cricketfan (22 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":130nxhnq said:


> Nisse-Auswahl alles wünschen Sie. Wir alle machen Fehler.
> 
> It seems the German Vater has no direct translation to English, so vater is vater. But the translation program could be wrong of course.
> 
> Now, have a good Christmas and a Happy New Year.


The program is wrong i speak german


----------



## Tom K (22 Dec 2008)

cricketfan":31j22y4r said:


> Benchwayze":31j22y4r said:
> 
> 
> > Nisse-Auswahl alles wünschen Sie. Wir alle machen Fehler.
> ...



So out of interest how would it be spelt phonetically? Hate to think Benny Hill had it wrong all those years :? 

Regards Tom


----------



## cricketfan (22 Dec 2008)

Ermm well it depends on what part of germany your from... bit like in the Uk northerners sound different to londoners... 

In german the word for "I" is Ich this can be said "Ick" or "Ish" 

Vater I normally pronounce as "Vaata"


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2008)

Alan Sherman gets it about right in the parody he did of 'Dance of The Hours'

Phonetically:

Hello 'Muddah', Hello 'farddah'! 

At least that's what the Germans sounded like in 'Joyeaux Noelle', a film I just watched. There is very little difference it seems in the way Germans pronounce the V and the F. I suppose it depends on where in Germany they come from. 

E.g. Some celebrity chefs say Po-tatoes others say Bo-tatoes! Some just say Spuds!

:lol: 


See you in the New Year folks 
ccasion5:


----------



## Tom K (22 Dec 2008)

Well I have only ever heard it pronounced as Fahter but maybe I have hearing difficultys

http://german.about.com/library/media/sound/vater.wav

I didn't learn German but my older brothers did and I do remember
being shown the English-German dictionary as proof that my leg wasn't being pulled.


Regards Tom


----------

